# West Coast KNPV Workshop



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/events/858598554217389/


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## acacia (Jun 15, 2015)

This is my neck of the woods. If the funds allow, I might have to do this!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

acacia said:


> This is my neck of the woods. If the funds allow, I might have to do this!




Awesome! Where do you train now? The host field is my groups training field.


----------



## acacia (Jun 15, 2015)

mycobraracr said:


> Awesome! Where do you train now? The host field is my groups training field.


I'm not part of any group right now. I just got Amina last month.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

acacia said:


> I'm not part of any group right now. I just got Amina last month.


PM sent


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

bump


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Now accepting payments to lock in your spots.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

bump


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

bump


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

It's coming up quick!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Only a couple weeks away. There is a sport called APA that is getting ready to launch in 2016. It is going to be an American version of KNPV. So if you have any interest in KNPV anf the possible APA, this could be a great even for you.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Still a few spots left. Don't miss out on this opportunity.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

It starts tomorrow!!!! I'm very excited! A few spectator spots still available. Don't miss out!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Today's the big day! This is going to be fun.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Have fun. Hope you get some good video to share.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Day one of six is done. It was a great day. I had a lot of fun learning the ways of KNPV. Some of the dogs were very impressive. Kimber had a chance to try out a KNPV suit which is very different than our normal suits. She handled the KNPV style of decoying like a champ! She picked up all the "new" exercises easily. I love this little girl. Sorry Steve, no video today. We got lots of pictures and I took lot's of notes. I will post pictures once we've gone through them. On a sad note, my Grandmother passed away so I may not be able to finish out the seminar.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your grandmother! Hope you can continue with the seminar. It may help to ease the painful loss! Best regards,


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry Jeremy.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you. 

Today was another amazing day. This morning all were been hearing is how much GSD's suck and very few can do KNPV. Well I guess I have a a couple of those few. The person running the seminar won KNPV nationals. Every time one of my dogs stepped on the field her and her decoy broke out their phones and recorded them. They keep telling us how nice our dogs are and even told me to load one of them up on a plane and send him to Holland because he's a KNPV dog. I love my dogs!!!


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> This morning all were been hearing is how much GSD's suck and very few can do KNPV.


It would be interesting to hear why they think that. With all the strains of Gsd you'd think they'd not be so surprised but maybe they simply don't bother with pb gsd's in knpv, but prefer crossbred or Mals, or dutchies.

I think the way you train your dogs is a major factor in making it suitable for different applications.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

mycobraracr said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Today was another amazing day. This morning all were been hearing is how much GSD's suck and very few can do KNPV. Well I guess I have a a couple of those few. The person running the seminar won KNPV nationals. Every time one of my dogs stepped on the field her and her decoy broke out their phones and recorded them. They keep telling us how nice our dogs are and even told me to load one of them up on a plane and send him to Holland because he's a KNPV dog. I love my dogs!!!


Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

MadLab said:


> It would be interesting to hear why they think that. With all the strains of Gsd you'd think they'd not be so surprised but maybe they simply don't bother with pb gsd's in knpv, but prefer crossbred or Mals, or dutchies.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the way you train your dogs is a major factor in making it suitable for different applications.





Many GSDs don't make it through their programs. So most of them don't waste their time. They said GSDs don't have the heart, nerve/courage or power needed in a KNPV dog. They also said that if you have a GSD that does make it through than you are the man. 

What I'm finding the most interesting about this seminar is all the emphasis on hunt drive/nose work. They don't teach the dog to track, as they feel the dog should naturally do that. If it doesn't then it's not a good dog. They teach to find and retrieve any article. The mindset is very different than other venues.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother 

Glad the seminar is going well.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Weekend one has come to an end. So much great information! We are having a blast and so are the dogs. We were told again to sell Xander to them or at least let them take him home with them. They want to title him

Kimber learning the box retrieve

Xanders turn

Started Xander on the article guard as well. 

Kimber bite work on a KNPV suit and decoy. Very different than our normal ones. 



Xanders turn to show everyone how it's done.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

A link to the rest of the pictures from the weekend. 
https://www.facebook.com/Industrialk9/posts/1659725224251561


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh well! Not a Facebook person so.... Glad it all went good!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, the pictures are acting weird anyway. It says 272 of them are posted but they are not all showing up. Well for me anyway. I'll try and figure out another way to post them here.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice work! Looks like it was an excellent seminar.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks! It has been a blast so far. This upcoming weekend is all about decoy work and protection. So I'll get some suit time as well.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> Thanks! It has been a blast so far. This upcoming weekend is all about decoy work and protection. So I'll get some suit time as well.


They didn't by chance bring any dogs over with them, did they?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> They didn't by chance bring any dogs over with them, did they?




No, I thought they were going to. Sandra has sold a good number of PH1 dogs to the LEs here, so those guys have been coming. Including the dog she won the Nationals with.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

That'll still be good though, for you to have those dogs to work.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely! I've already learned a lot from the decoy they brought out. They do things so different than we do in the states. Way more emphasis is put on the dog during the bite. Where as here it's all prior to the bite. They don't work the barking nearly as much. They save all the energy of the dog for the fight once the dog is on. You can see the difference in the dogs that are conditioned for it and not. The decoy was having fun with Kimber. He looked at me while she was on the bite and said "I'm going to screw with her". I said sure, he wrapped her up and was rolling all around with her. He was laughing the whole time. It made me feel good. If she wasn't handling him well, then he wouldn't have done that. Unfortunately, most of Kimbers session we didn't get pictures of because Kiersten was putting Xander away :/.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Weekend two has come to an end. What an amazing event. It was so nice to meet some new people and learn some new training and decoying methods. I learned a lot about my dogs and couldn't be prouder. I really like the KNPV program and wish it was more feasible for us here. 

Kimber learning the KNPV way



Kimbers first ever leg bites. Didn't seem to bother her one bit!


Xander worked a few decoys and worked them hard in the suit. Not bad for his first few bites on a suit. Unfortunately the weather was bad so we didn't get a lot of pictures.


----------

